# Dilemme : Câble hdmi ou Apple Tv



## Douglas311 (11 Février 2012)

Bonjours, je me pose une question? Câble hdmi ou Apple Tv?, en faite voilà j aimerai utiliser la Tv via mon ipad2 et en passant par le multi écran de canal sur mon videoprojecteur.. Mais ma connexion n est pas trop rapide!  Est ce possible avec l ATv? Ou un câble suffit , il m est pas possible de connecter un ATv par câble juste par wifi. En attente d une réponse je vous remerci à l avance.       Xxxseb

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------

Un petit up car je vais voir ce produit aujourd hui

:ersonne


----------



## Gwen (11 Février 2012)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'est le le multi écran de canal. Par contre, un connecteur HDMI à la sortie de ton iPad sera la solution la plus simple à mon avis. Avec l'Apple TV, c'est pour streamer le contenu de ton ordinateur et non celui de ton iPad.


----------



## Douglas311 (11 Février 2012)

Merci gwen pour cette réponse , en faite le multi écran c est gratuit dans les nouveaux abonment canal, tu as la télé live sur un autre support, ordi, iPad, 2ème Tv ext... J'ai mis ça mais c est aussi pour tf1ext..  Seb


----------



## Gwen (12 Février 2012)

OK. Je comprends mieux. Le souci c'est de savoir si l'application Canal permet la sortie via HDMI. Normalement oui avec le nouveau système. Mais sans tester, ce n'est pas certain.

Dans tous les cas, l'Apple TV ne te sera pas utile.

Le mieux serait un Mac Mini branché en HDMI directement sur ton Vidéoprojecteur. Mais ça n'est pas le même prix.

Le connecteur te servira toujours. Au pire, achète le dans une Fnac ou en VPC et si ça ne marche pas, ramène-le.


----------



## Douglas311 (12 Février 2012)

Oui bonne idée merci


----------

